# Themenchatabend Kakteen am 21.08



## Echinopsis (14. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kommenden Samstag, den *21.08* gibt es wieder einen Themenchatabend.
Diesesmal werden alle Fragen rund um das Thema *Kakteen* beantwortet. Ich werde euch hierzu alle Fragen zum Thema beantworten.

Egal ob Fragen zu winterharten Kakteen, oder der wärmeliebenden, alle Fragen können gestellt werden.
Start des Themenchatabends ist 20 Uhr am 21.08

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend Kakteen am 21.08*

Moin,

nurnoch zwei Tage dann ist unser Themenchatabend! 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend Kakteen am 21.08*

*Nochmal erinner*
Heute Abend isses soweit!


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend Kakteen am 21.08*

Moin Daniel.

Leider war ich aus arbeitszeitlichen Gründen verhindert. Wie war es denn gestern abend?


----------



## maritim (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend Kakteen am 21.08*

hallo annett,

bis auf einen nervigen user(das war ich), der gleich wieder verschwunden ist als er geblickt hat, das themenchatabend ist,  war es sicher ein gelungener abend.


----------



## Inken (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend Kakteen am 21.08*



Annett schrieb:


> Wie war es denn gestern abend?



Prima!
Bin die Fragen, die mir zum Ende des Sommers auf dem Magen lagen, losgeworden. 

Danke, Daniel!


----------

